# My latest addition



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Picked this up Friday. It's a yamaha WR250R. The suspension is great. Ive had this bike up to 92 so far. Going to be an occasional work commuter. 





























Btw, this was posted with tapatalk for iPad. Pretty good .. Just like the iPhone version.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Thats Nice! I'm just about done mud racing. I'm getting me another street bike.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!!


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

i used to have one of those... they are fun little bikes.


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i had good luck with all my yamahas nice bike


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

nice!!! should have went with a Kawi but its ok lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

now we need some video's of you zipping down the street.... :bigok: when you have time of course...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i got a tick sound in it i dont like. 
might prompt a trip back to the dealer.


----------



## greenkitty7 (Jan 26, 2011)

mine ticked... but it was an exhaust leak at the header that made it do that. put a new donut in mine and fixed the problem


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Sweet bike. Just make sure you don't wear your flip flops this time


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

lol. i usually do ride with flops on. even after...


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Guess we'll be seeing more pictures...and not just of the bike


----------

